# 36415-Venipunture



## moricecrys (Jan 27, 2009)

Is the venipunture 36415 included in the E/M?


----------



## LOVE2CODE (Jan 27, 2009)

moricecrys said:


> Is the venipunture 36415 included in the E/M?





No...you may bill seperately for that procedure...


----------



## kbarron (Jan 28, 2009)

*36415*

You may bill it, but some carriers will not pay it as they say it is incident to a more complex procedure.


----------

